# SUV Rental



## billski (May 2, 2011)

Anyone know a place in Northern NH or Maine I can rent an SUV for travel on a Class 4 road?  Maybe class 5, but that would be pushing the bounds of a rental.
I have no issue renting from a more southerly location.

If that doesn't work, perhaps I could rent a four-wheeler.  
Not for sport, just to get to a special place.


----------



## snoseek (May 2, 2011)

The airport+proper insurance=good to go.

Why is this in the hiking forum?


----------



## wa-loaf (May 3, 2011)

http://jeeps.thefuntimesguide.com/2008/05/4x4_jeep_wrangler_rentals.php


----------



## billski (May 3, 2011)

snoseek said:


> The airport+proper insurance=good to go.
> 
> Why is this in the hiking forum?



travel in to establish a base camp, then begin hiking from there.


----------



## billski (May 3, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> http://jeeps.thefuntimesguide.com/2008/05/4x4_jeep_wrangler_rentals.php



That's cool.  thanks!


----------

